# Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!



## hanni6al (22. August 2008)

*Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Hallo @ all!

Also hab mir vor kurzem einen PC zusammengebaut und jetzt hab ich die Temperaturen mittels Hardware Monitor ausgelsen und da viel mir ein großer Unterschied zwischen der CPU Termperatur ca 23 C und der Temperatur von 54 C das ist ein riesen unterschied oder?
Die 54 C ändern sich aber nie egal ob ich neu hochstarte oder ob ich grad ein paar stunden Crysis gespielt habe egal es bleibt immer die gleiche!

Meine Hardware:
Asus P5Q Pro, E8400


----------



## CRAZYMANN (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Moin Moin

das ist ein sehr bekannter Fehler bei vielen wird beim 8400 falsche tep. ausgelesen. So weit ich weiß kann mann nicht dagegen machen. 
Vieleicht bringt Intel eine neue version des 8400 raus und der fehler ist da mit weg.


----------



## hanni6al (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Ah ja das wird mir nichts helfen also sollte ich mich einfach an die CPU temperatur halten und nicht an die Core wenn ich übertakte!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Versuch mal die Temps mit Realtemp auszulesen und mach einen Screen bzw teil die Werte mit.


----------



## Bastardoxx (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Hallo erstmal.

Hab eigentlich das selbe Problem.
Hab das Asus P5Q-Deluxe mit nem Q9450 drauf.

Unter Everest bekomme ich Werte von:
Core 0: 17
Core 1: 53
usw.

Core 0 ist verdächtig kühl meiner Meinung nach obwohl ich eine sehr gut Luftkühlung besitze.

Core 1 behält ständig den Wert von 53 Grad.
Ändert sich nie.
Auch mit anderen Progs ausgelesen mit dem selben ergebnis.
Wäre also auch an einer Erklärung oder Tips interessiert.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Mit dem E8400 gibts ja bekanntlicher Weise öfters Probleme beim Temp auslesen ! Da hat jeder seine eigene beste Variante , diese auszulesen !

@Bastardoxx

Womit kühlst du dein Sys `? Es gibt zum auslesen : Speed Fan , Core Temp , Real Temp und Everest ! 
Aber wenn die alle das gleiche anzeigen wirds wohl nen defekt an der CPU sein !


Mfg Micha


----------



## hanni6al (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Also bei realtemp wird folgendes angezeit:

Core Temperatur C
44 44

Distance to TJ Max(wöfür steht das?? )
51 51


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*



hanni6al schrieb:


> Also bei realtemp wird folgendes angezeit:
> 
> Core Temperatur C
> 44 44
> ...


 

Die Tj ist die Maximale Temparatur die deine CPU verträgt !

Sind das Idle Werte ?


----------



## hanni6al (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Also das sind die Temps die von real temp 2.7 ausgelesen wurden! 
Ich habe nebenbei nichts an laufen games meine ich! Ich hab nichts extra bei real temp eingestellt!

Ach ja du sagst das ist die maximal temperatur verträgt und es steht ja distance also entfernung zu tj Max könnte das nicht heisen das die core temp noch 51 C steigen darf bis sie eingeht?


----------



## Medina (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Die Werte sollten eigentlich stimmten. Ich lese die Temps auch mit Realtemp aus, da ich auch einen E8400 hab. und die sind auch so ungefähr, zwar etwas kühler, aber das kommt dann auf den Kühler an.


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Imho musst du die TJ Max noch umändern auf 105°C oder?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*



hanni6al schrieb:


> Ach ja du sagst das ist die maximal temperatur verträgt und es steht ja distance also entfernung zu tj Max könnte das nicht heisen das die core temp noch 51 C steigen darf bis sie eingeht?



Die Aussage von Micha-Stylez war etwas verwirrend.
Wenn die CPU die Tjunction erreicht, schaltet sie sich aus bzw taktet runter.
Afaik sollte man auf jeden Fall ~25°-30° Platz lassen.


----------



## hanni6al (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Also könnte man sagen das ich nicht übertakten soll laut den auslesungen von core temp! Obwohl die CPU ansich gut gekühlt wird und nur die Cores heiß sind!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Wieso, du hast doch 50° to TJ?
25-20° Platz..?!


----------



## sYntaX (22. August 2008)

*AW: Großer Unterschied zwischen CPU und Core Temperatur!*

Ich hatte anfangs auch Probs mit dem auslesen.
Bei mir verhalten sich die Temps von Core 0 und Core 1 bei Last merkwürdig daher denke ich, dass diese nicht stimmen. Ich habe dann mit Speedfan alle Temps auslesen lassen und mit Prime das System belastet. Dabei habe ich beobachtet, welche Temp sich am stärksten und schnellsten erhöht hat. Der Wert war dann auch identisch mit dem Bios und somit die CPU-Temp.
Probiere es mal aus.


----------

